# Thermaltake Tai-Chi



## Urlyin (Apr 5, 2006)

Thermaltake provides the Tai-Chi in two versions, one with pre-installed water cooling and one without. Obviously the water cooled equipped Tai-Chi comes with a hefty price tag and is one of the most expensive cases. Gazing at this behemoth one would expect it to do laundry too, however everything I wash turns pink even the poka dots. So after having to explain to the kids we didn't get a new TV I lugged the box indoors. Time to see what's inside the crate and makes this the top of the line Thermaltake offers.

*Show full review*


----------



## Rapier (Apr 19, 2006)

I bought this case and built my own custom watercooling system. It was my first attempt at building a watercooled rig.  I like the TT Tai Chi case and they hung most of the components on the door.  I didn't want their POS stuff so I ordered the case and loaded it up with mostly Swiftech components.  I still have to install the UV lighting.







Here is a shot when I was fitting it all up.






Here is the finished product






Interior shot






Here is a shot looking down the throat of the drive bays with the door shut.  I've got about 3/8" clearence between the top edge of the 7800GT graphics card and fan grill on the radiator.  A little tight,  






Last shot with the door closed


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 19, 2006)

Very nicely done Rapier ... it would seem with any rad on the door the space between it and the top of the video card will be very close ... thanks for the pics


----------



## wazzledoozle (Apr 20, 2006)

For $429 you could get a nice watercooling kit AND a nice Lian-Li Case.


----------



## OOTay (Apr 20, 2006)

man i like my armor case better then this case and its alot less, plus it has better airflow.. but this case still a nice case.


----------



## Rapier (Apr 21, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> For $429 you could get a nice watercooling kit AND a nice Lian-Li Case.



I ended up getting my Tai Chi for $289 which helped a bit on the cost pain.  I wanted something a little different then my watercooling buddies boxes.  Surprisingly, it cools better then their home-built rigs (they are all using heatercores from cars and different pump systems)


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 21, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> For $429 you could get a nice watercooling kit AND a nice Lian-Li Case.



I don't total agree with you on that Wazz ... depends on what you consider a nice watercooling kit and which Lian-Li case ... a nice water cooling kit like Rapier posted will run you $250 dollars and a Lian-Li comparable in size and features will run you at least another $200 ...


----------



## Vovna (Apr 30, 2006)

*Swiftech WC in Tai chi*

Hi Rapier,

Do yoou get some issue to install your swiftech pump and swiftech rais on the tai chi. Do you need to make additional hole in the right side od the case ?
Does there is enough space between pump and graphic card ?

Thks


----------



## Rapier (Jun 24, 2006)

I had to move the pump out the the end of the door to clear everything.  It's still working great.  Go for it.


----------

